# Sometimes I feel like nothing is real..



## Asthmatic.

Or I think I'm living the same moments over and over again, I feel like I'm insane, help? Is it a panic disorder?, I have no chest pain, slight trouble breathing though, my head kinda feels weird, but it doesn't hurt..


----------



## StrangeSpirit

It might be some form of Depersonalization, sometimes it can be caused by anxiety or depression. It can make everything feel less real.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez

StrangeSpirit said:


> It might be some form of Depersonalization, sometimes it can be caused by anxiety or depression. It can make everything feel less real.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization


THIS.

I have had this a couple of times and when it did happen it was when i felt depressed.

I felt that nothing was real and that I was not real and that everything must be a dream


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош »

I experience this quite a lot. Along with Deja vu.


----------



## zombiecupcakebrains

Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош »;821535 said:


> I experience this quite a lot. Along with Deja vu.


me too and i couple of times ive felt like i was watching myself like outside of my body.dont know if that really relates.


----------



## thisisfraser

Could be depersonalization, could also be derealization. I know I've felt the same from time to time and it's always when I'm either depressed or my anxiety has gotten so bad that it's turning into a panic attack.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization


----------



## sesfan4life

hm i've felt this so many times. now i can put a word to what its called.


----------



## sgintn

It is such a relief to have found this forum. I have had panic attacks since I was 13 and am in my early 40s now. I thought I had experienced all it could do. But, about 2 years ago I was talking to someone and had the deja vu feeling..but not a typical deja vu...it was more like.."I know how this is going to play out" weird feeling...than I think..."how can you possibly know that snap out of it" and I did. I tossed it up to that good old anxiety and it was a very pressured situation. 
Then, it started happening more and more...I try to explain this to others...and it is so difficult...It is like being in a real situation and thinking I know what will happen next...like when you follow a school bus..you know they will stop and open the doors at a train crossing. It is that feeling of knowing ...but you really don't...omg...it is impossible to explain.
Has anyone had this
Please respond if you have.


----------



## My911GT2993

yeah i think that's derealization. had that when my anxiety was really bad. Remember that film Being John Malkovich?


----------



## MissMay1977

Dissociation/depersonalization is what it sounds like to me which can be symptoms of borderline personality disorder as well as other things.


----------



## Catching Fire

Yeah I feel that way alot in public. It's pretty scary and probably one of my worst anxiety symptoms. Like others posters have said before it's probably derealization/depersonalization.


----------



## shychick2

Could be down to meds.


----------



## supersoshychick

hmmm, sometimes i feel like that too, for like 10seconds, it's weird.


----------



## AGO

*I feel the Same*

I feel like that and have my entire life. I feel as if no one is real and even myself, i'd move my arm and not feel like im moving it. I have friends that i have a great time with but i dont feel as if they are real and so not my best friend. I arn't under any medication and in fact never have been under medication, it's not natural and i dont beleive that a human body shouldn't be infected by meds to cure itself. I feel like my mind is elsewhere and i have no intrests or hobbies, well i do but at most times i don't feel like playing it(usually xbox 360). As my age is 15 my mind is not fully capable. Eating doesn't feel like eating and what most people find really complicated I find really simple i.e. string theory, i just read up on wikipedia and thought why is that so complicated i understand it all easilly.Still i dont know if this is how you feel and if so i understand you completly.
My mind feels imprisoned and cant use its full capacity. When i talk to somebody i feel as if they arnt real and i just feel as if nothing is real. Thanks for posting hope you reply .


----------



## im Lost

i feel like that all the time like nothing is real i feel like im in a dream!


----------



## Notmellow

I've had this happen in a real intense way once when I was really embarrassed in public. I felt like I was watching a dream.

However, that only happened to me once. In general I feel like the people and things around me are somehow not real. Not as intense as that one time above, but beautiful scenery fails to impress me and the emotional states of others don't either. Everything seems artificial almost.


----------



## hellofromthegutter

this happens to me a lot, almost every day. i didnt know there was a word for it lol


----------



## broseph

I've been getting this pretty much my entire life. It comes and goes, sometimes it'll last for months at a time. I actually have it really bad right now, very intense. It's actually a pretty interesting state of mind if you think about it. Something very fundamental is changing in your perception of reality but you can't put your finger on what it is. 

OP, you're not crazy. DP/DR is the third most commonly reported mental "disorder" after depression and anxiety. Very common, everyone gets it at some point.


----------



## Rizo

If you're taking any meds, or are severely depressed this can happen. It's a dissociative, similar to how DXM works on the neurotransmitters in your brain, making yourself disconnected from everything around you.


----------



## sherry09

ive been starting to feel that way lately...its as if this isnt real-- i think just after so much abuse/trauma....it just doesnt feel real anymore....my life feels like a bad movie or nightmare....nothing good has happened for years only hell and bad-- u just keep thinking..this cant be my life...it can't be real-- the life i knew so long ago-- where things were good, doesn't exist-- so this can't be real...its fiction...its some alternate universe- u only hope.....i also think it could be a possible dimensional change-- ie not change but the current state the world is in- its hard to describe...kind of like earth is transcending possibly into a higher dimension (not fictional) so maybe this perception is manifesting to others in this form-- possibly...or it could be a form of dissociation or defense mechanism of coping etc....but i think it could possibly be something many are experiencing ...not sure


----------



## im Lost

yeah it might be depression just stay positive & look on the bright side cuzz theres no use being negative.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

weed makes life real. seriously. it makes you realize that life is actually REAL. when you find that out yourself its more appealing than someone telling you.
why do you think people look at their hands and space out when high. because they are seeing the world for the first time. 

at least try weed once in your life. but for me i tried it quite a few times to understand what the effects are and compare it to real life and the fact that i have nerve problems in my face which fken blows. and everytime i go high i noticed something different about life. like "no one cares about your flaws". seriously.
finding out things yourself is one of the greatest things in life and weed has helped me do just that. 

but i dont smoke any more because im finding a job


----------



## AlecWood123

[email protected]~!#~~!#[email protected]~!#~!#@[email protected] Okay someone PLEASE reply to me, this is how i feel exactly and if someone else feels the same please talk to me im so scared :'( i feel like life isnt real, there is no such thing.. what comes after death? and if thats heaven then what created heaven? ANSWERS WE CAN NOT FIGURE OUT ... 
nobody will know it drives me insane.. like who created god? and who created the the thing that created god? its a neverending question, i feel like a third person sometimes, my hearing gets super sensitive and my eye sight. i feel like life is just a circle and well never get out of it, i feel trapped.. like inside my mind.. the ONLY thing i feel would help me get out of this mood would be either meds, or like take some morphine or something to forget i EVER thought about the universe and what happens.. im so so so scared how do i get out? I need something i feel like im going insane someone :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( am i the only one who feels this? PLEASE ANSWER SOMEONE


----------



## AlecWood123

MrNiceGuy said:


> weed makes life real. seriously. it makes you realize that life is actually REAL. when you find that out yourself its more appealing than someone telling you.
> why do you think people look at their hands and space out when high. because they are seeing the world for the first time.
> 
> at least try weed once in your life. but for me i tried it quite a few times to understand what the effects are and compare it to real life and the fact that i have nerve problems in my face which fken blows. and everytime i go high i noticed something different about life. like "no one cares about your flaws". seriously.
> finding out things yourself is one of the greatest things in life and weed has helped me do just that.
> 
> but i dont smoke any more because im finding a job


 dude weed PUT me in this situation.. im scared for all ****ing enternity now


----------



## Jeptre

I am a 21 year old male and I used to smoke marijuana heavily. I have gone trough multiple stages where I smoke weed very heavily and quit because of obsessive thoughts of not understandable things. I picked up the habit again recently but I don't recall ever feeling like I do now. I quit smoking a few days ago but I've noticed some symptoms have gotten worse. I have been constantly telling myself I am getting schitzophrenia and researching the symptoms constantly on my IPhone. I also have been questioning reality and don't seem to care what happens and I find myself hoping some external event will stap me out of this but I am still experiencing these disabling thoughts. I am an active college student in a fraternity and I never thought these kind of things would ever go through my head, but here I am. I find myself beleiving that no one can help me and questioning every aspect of life. I'm ready to get back to normal life and feel love and excitement again but I don't look at myself, other people, or the world in general the same as I used to and find myself getting extremely depressed and disconnected from reality. I know exactly where you are coming from. I find myself always wanting to talk to my friends and family about how I feel but the feeling is so weird that I can't really explain it. I question how crazy language is and constantly think of how we are on an earth spinning in outer space. I am loosing interest in everything that used to make me happy (like Alabama football). I find these things pointless because it's just a bunch of humans playing a game that really doesn't matter. Overall I find myself living in my head trying to talk myself into making sense of all of this. Obviously one of my symptoms is not caring about what happens to me, and removing myself from social situations because I can't find a purpose for anything. I analyze things so quickly it even surprises me. Sorry for the length but this is my first post and I'm trying to find some good responses. I love my family so much and my mom doesn't deserve having to be burdened by me.


----------



## GettingBetterNow

Yeah I get this sometimes. I think the other posters nailed it. I just try to ride it out and maybe have some calming herbs or tea. Bob marley tea works good. Or try a bunch of l theanine.


----------



## Jonet

*Freaking out of my mind*

Someone please help.... I'm just recently turned fifteen and lately I've been having increasingly alarming panic attacks about reality and my sanity. I made an impression at my school as shy and quiet, and can't really get around, so I just go with it and I don't talk in most of my classes. I'm always nervous and self conscious, which hasn't bothered me until the past few months. I've become increasingly depressed and continue to spiral into misery. I have no self confidence and feel like no one has any time to hear what I have to say or even care. I hate feeling this way and that just makes it even worse. I don't know what this has to do with depression, but over the past few days I have been beginning to seriously question my existence and the existence of the people and objects around me. I feel like I hate everything and I have nothing going for my life and I also feel like I will die unaccomplished. I'm trying as best I can not to let things get worse, for I fear for mental health, but I also feel like there is no way I'll overcome this feeling without serious help.
I'm really scared and just want to get on with my life and would be infinitely grateful for any help from anyone out there.


----------



## trappeDEE

*Sounds familiar*

I feel this all the time. And I've been experiencing this for years. How to get help? Idk.


----------



## Beingofglass

I experienced this a few times 5 years ago, can't have been more than a handful months just before I crashed into deep depression. It was mostly reserved for when I was in a mentally heightened state, especially noticeable when I was taking runs in the forrest at nighttime.
I felt very high and invincible, and I had this weird chilling feeling in my spine and head. I remember once that I was talking with myself about the infinity of the universe on one of my late night runs, and I almost believe I succeded cracking the definition aswell. Nothing felt real, and I remember getting a panic attack one time when I looked down on the asphalt, fully believing the ground would consume me. The asphalt felt like water and looked like fluid. It was surreal. Chemical imbalances were the culprit. I got diagnosed with mild scizophrenia on the side, but it disappeared with the depression when I started going on meds.


----------



## Elaralaith

Hi There,

I hope there are still people posting in this because I feel like I really need help and that I'm going crazy. Last year, I was diagnosed with Anxiety Disorder after going to the hospital because I thought I was having a heart attack (it was just a panic attack). My councellor and doctor came up with the joint conclusion. My doctor prescribed me with Propanalol but I only took one dose before deciding that I didn't want to rely on meds and wanted to get better myself.

After about five months, I thought I was better and stopped having panic attacks. I thought I was one of the few that "recovered" or "got better". 

I started back at college in August and was looking forward to getting my life back on track and becoming the person I've always wanted to be. Me.

Yesterday though, I felt really anxious. I don't have a problem with the college or even feel nervous there. I get on with nearly everyone and am genuinely happy to be sitting the course. I first noticed my fidgeting (which I do when nervous/anxious) and then I felt my heart beat speed up and I started getting the cold sweats. 

The best way for me to explain how I felt was "flashing out". One minute, I felt like I was there, and the next I wasn't. I decided it would be a good idea to just head home. There was only an hour and a half left of class anyway. I started walking home and then "flashed out". I didn't feel like anything was real. I wasn't real. Nothing was real. Everything seemed meaningless.

Recently, I've been having these thoughts, like "I'm not really here. This isn't my life. Maybe, I've just become alive in THIS body and have THIS person's memories. This can't be me. What I remember CAN'T be real."

I have had an extremely traumatic past (domestic abuse, sexual abuse, separation from siblings, being told I'm not allowed to raise my brother even though I had done it for years, etc). 

Even now, I feel disconnected from the world. I don't even know if THIS is real.

Sorry for writing so much...


----------



## Mlochail

I have this 24/7. I sometimes can't define what existing means, what it is I'm being. I'm not real - nothing is. But than how can this be? If I don't get enough sleep it will kill me. If I have to do repetitive things it will destroy me. I won't be able to make sense of things I'm looking at or hearing. Unable to concentrate.

I sometimes feel like I'm about to pop out of existance - but what is that? What is existance? Me and everything else feels not 'not real' but totally non-existant. I feel like I'm in a cutscene from a MGS/GTA game or something. It's so weird. 

I look at my hands moving. It feels they have a mind of their own but yet doing what I want them to do. Making me feel like thanking them for their loyal services almost.

I even experience one of the more rare symptons of derealization from time to time. And that is the projection of presence on lifeless objects. Ever felt like your bike was staring at you like you're crazy? How your desklamp sits there shyly hidden away between your soundbox and monitor? How that army jeep on TV seems so happy bumping across the wavy landscape in the most serious of war times? And you can't help but chuckle at how funny it is.


----------



## Zack

Weed only makes me nervous and paranoid. And I get strangely disconnected thoughts in a long series that don't join or make sense. And I don't have any motivation to do anything - my brain is drugged up and I'm catatonic. No immense insights.


----------



## Melmel

I got that feeling too~ like everything's just moving without you


----------



## Malek

I guess The Truman Show was a good movie, why people find an average person's life mildly entertaining though is beyond me...


----------



## Rjfire

I've felt like this for over a year straight now. At first i thought it was because of my eyes (i work full time on the computer and it seems my eyes have been messing up lately) but i realized i started feeling like i was not my self long before i had this job... it's slowly getting worse every day and i find my self getting more and more stressed, more anxious, i get panic attacks. Insomnia AND my eyes hurt on top of it. Nothing looks real or feels real. I feel like i can do anything and the consequences wouldnt matter because they are not real at all. like every thing is a dream or that I am the one who truly doesnt exist. it's the worst feeling ever and i don't know what to do!! .. I went to an eye doctor a while ago to see if it was my eyes and he claims i have 20/20 vision.... so what the heck could be wrong with me.... thanks to this post i have at least a lead on it with this Depersonalization.


----------

